# The BAC TSR-2



## v2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Stage6 · The BAC TSR-2*-*Video and Download*·*positron100

and SR71...

Stage6 · The SR-71 Blackbird - Video and Download · positron100


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 1, 2008)

TSR2 was a fantastic plane...this is a great clip. I had seen some of it before but the landings I had not - amazing footage! Thanks!


----------

